

Ask HN: Is there any hope for Research in Motion? - digamber_kamat

Every alternate day I read someone posting a link here which roughly says "RIM is in trouble".<p>Blackberry is a wonderful phone and I am damn happy with it. Is there any person out here who has anything to say "Good" and "Optimistic" about RIM ?
======
johng
They are increasing sales in other countries, just not here. You can say that
is a good thing or that other countries are just behind the curve.

You decide.

------
freerobby
No.

